# Can't Get HTML5 Videos to Play



## maddy (Oct 30, 2010)

A big Thank You in advance to the generous folks who answer questions for us computer dunces who can't figure things out for ourselves. I'm posting today because I tried to watch last night's presidential debate on-line but was unable to get live streaming to work on any of the websites I tried. They all gave me a message about my device (a desktop computer) not being able to play HTML5.

I am using an older computer with Windows XP and Firefox 49.0.1 (which appears to be the latest version of Firefox, according to the information on my computer). I've tried searching the internet for the reason why I can't play these HTML5 videos, and it appears that the HTML5 program is the normal default video viewer for Firefox. Since I am using Firefox, I can't figure out why I can't watch any of these videos. 

Any ideas for what I need to do to get these videos to play?


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

You may have a problem with a plugin on Firefox. Try checking your plugins for something to support HTML5 videos. That's just a wild guess. Other people are having similar problems with FF and XP. Try a different browser as well.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

You can usually find answers by typing the exact error message into a google search.
Having said that, have you tried a different browser?


----------

